# Stupid question - tubes for 32mm tires?



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

OK, tube question-
over the weekend, I picked up some 32mm CX tires for my project bike. Now I am wondering - do I need "special" tubes for the larger tires? 

Also, assuming the answer is yes, will most bike shops carry these tubes, or will I have to net-shop for them? (I did have trouble finding shops that carry 700x32mm CX tires around here, although most shops had 700x1.5 "hybrid" street tires)


----------



## dmcgoy (Nov 5, 2007)

No, you don't NEED bigger tubes. You have a higher chance of flatting.

I'd just run what you have (and most LBS should carry tubes that at least get close to 32c). It should be fine (unless you only have 20c superlight tubes).


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

I run the same size tubes I run in my 25mm road tires (18-25mm according to the box).


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I think the tubes I use in my 32mm tires are something like 23-28. I tend to like to size down on all the tubes I install. I use the smallest ones I can find for my 23 or 25mm and maybe even the 28mm tires and the next size up for the 28s and 32's. I just find them easier to install and have NEVER seen any difference in flatting with "undersized" or super light weight tubes vs. larger and/or heavier tubes.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Camilo said:


> I just find them easier to install and have NEVER seen any difference in flatting with "undersized" or super light weight tubes vs. larger and/or heavier tubes.


I have. I've flatted in every race I tried using my regular road tubes in my cross tires. This was a few years ago though I doubt tubes have changed much.


----------



## rab (Apr 15, 2005)

I have run regular 18-23 road tubes with ~1 oz of Stans sealant successfully. Little extra insurance as we have a lot of goathead thorns in this area, seems to work well for me.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

goneskiian said:


> I have. I've flatted in every race I tried using my regular road tubes in my cross tires. This was a few years ago though I doubt tubes have changed much.


Interesting. Do you know what was causing the flats? Not doubting your experience, but something I haven't seen.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I used some spare rode tubes I had on hand. One was marked 700x23, the other 700x18-25. So far, so good. I've only done one trail ride, + a bit of messing around in the neighborhood adjusting the setup, and no issues with holding air.

Pics of the build on on the Retro forum, I didn't want to clog up this forum seeing as I don't race...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

goneskiian said:


> I have. I've flatted in every race I tried using my regular road tubes in my cross tires. This was a few years ago though I doubt tubes have changed much.


I have as well, and tend to oversize tubes. HOwever, I am not too concerned about the weight penalty.


----------



## damnilocano (Feb 10, 2010)

I used a smaller tube (up to 32 or 35mm, I htink) in my 700x42 tires. Put some Flat Attack in there just in case. I think a major flat would put me out of a race with our without the right tube.


----------

